# tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi



## vallery

Ciao a tutti. 

Quale frase suona meglio (in una poesia)?

Per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.

Tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.


----------



## zipp404

Ecco la mia parafrasi:

Gli alberi _tremarono_ tutta la notte.
_Durante_ tutta la notte gli alberi _tremavano_.

_Buona  giornata!_


----------



## vallery

Grazie zipp404 


mmm... scusa, ma non la trovo molto poetica...


----------



## zipp404

La mia _sensibilità __latina_ invece sì la trova poetica.


----------



## Corsicum

vallery said:


> in una poesia ?


_Questa notte, tremavano gli alberi, tutta la notte hanno tremato._
_Tremavano gli alberi, questa notte, tutta la notte hanno tremato._
_Tremavano gli alberi, questa notte, tutta la notte. _


----------



## vallery

Ciao Corsicum, grazie mille per i tuoi suggerimenti. 

Le frasi che hai proposto le trovo poetiche...Forse, sono un po' lunghe. Io avrei già deciso, per una o altra da me proposte, solo è che quel  _per_ non mi convince...

La poesia è questa:

Gli alberi

_Per_ tutta la notte 
hanno tremato gli alberi.
Il vento, quando è stanco 
di soffiare sul mondo, si rifugia 
fra le loro chiome e le accarezza.


  Vallery


----------



## ursu-lab

vallery said:


> Gli alberi
> 
> _Tremavano/tremano gli alberi
> tutta la notte.
> _Il vento, stanco
> di soffiare sul mondo, si rifugia
> fra le (loro) chiome e le accarezza.



Io invertirei l'ordine perché la sdrucciola di alberi suona meglio nel primo verso. Anche il verbo al passato prossimo non è il massimo: o un imperfetto o un presente, anche perché poi dici che il vento "accarezza" le chiome, al presente, appunto. Il "quando è" direi che è superfluo. Anzi, io toglierei anche quel "loro" delle chiome riferito agli alberi.


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao, scusa, non sono scrivere Italiano…con la musica « O » per « Questa notte »,
_Tremavano tutta la notte / Tutta la notte tremavano_
_gli alberi hanno tremato./ gli alberi tremato hanno_
_Il vento, quando è stanco / quando è stanco il vento,_
_di soffiare sul mondo, prendere(pigliar) fiato ?_
_fra le loro chiome e con ? carezzo(soffio)
._


----------



## vallery

ursu-lab said:


> Io invertirei l'ordine perché la sdrucciola di alberi suona meglio nel primo verso. Anche il verbo al passato prossimo non è il massimo: o un imperfetto o un presente, anche perché poi dici che il vento "accarezza" le chiome, al presente, appunto. Il "quando è" direi che è superfluo. Anzi, io toglierei anche quel "loro" delle chiome riferito agli alberi.



   Ciao ursu.lab. Grazie mille per il tuo aiuto. 

    Ho usato il verbo _hanno_ perché pensavo che se la notte è già passata, allora era meglio usare il verbo al passato. Mi sono resa conto che sbagliavo, perché poi ho usato altri verbi al presente.  Però, debbo dirti che …

  La prima versione era così:

  Gli alberi

_Per_ tutta la notte 
hanno tremato gli alberi.


  ( Il vento, quando è stanco 
di soffiare sul mondo, si rifugia 
fra le loro chiome e le accarezza). 



  Mentre scrivevo la mia poesia, mi pareva corretto usare verbo _hanno_ al passato, perché due descrizioni ( alberi e il vento) avvenivano nei tempi diversi… Mi sembrava giusto di mettere anche le parentesi ( come fossero un abbraccio ), ma poi ho pensato che per chi legge il perché delle parentesi non era comprensibile…e le ho tolte…
_Loro_ ho già cancellato, non mi venuto subito in mente che non sta bene riferito agli alberi…
  Invece _quando è_ non penso che sia tanto superfluo, perché il vento si rifugia fra le chiome, *solo *quando è stanco, se non lo è, lui gira dappertutto; voglio dire, che con _quando è_ volevo sottolineare l’estrema stanchezza del vento, la fine del suo viaggio, il suo dolce riposo….fra le chiome degli alberi. Forse, sbaglio…

  Vallery



Corsicum said:


> Ciao, scusa, non sono scrivere Italiano…con la musica « O » per « Questa notte »,
> _Tremavano tutta la notte / Tutta la notte tremavano_
> _gli alberi hanno tremato./ gli alberi tremato hanno_
> _Il vento, quando è stanco / quando è stanco il vento,_
> _di soffiare sul mondo, prendere(pigliar) fiato ?_
> _fra le loro chiome e con ? carezzo(soffio)
> ._



Grazie ancora, Corsicum


----------



## MOMO2

vallery said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Quale frase suona meglio (in una poesia)?
> 
> Per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.
> 
> Tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.


 
La costruzione di queste due frasi non sarebbe accettabile in italiano, ma in poesia tutto passa.
Però attenta: se vuoi che poi la tua poesia vada bene e che questo verso non stoni, dovrai scriverne altri con la stessa costruzione. Per esempio:

Per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi 
per tutto il giorno ha fischiato il vento.

Io preferisco quella con il _*per*_


----------



## vallery

MOMO2 said:


> La costruzione di queste due frasi non sarebbe accettabile in italiano, ma in poesia tutto passa.
> Però attenta: se vuoi che poi la tua poesia vada bene e che questo verso non stoni, dovrai scriverne altri con la stessa costruzione. Per esempio:
> 
> Per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi
> per tutto il giorno ha fischiato il vento.
> 
> Io preferisco quella con il _*per*_




Grazie mille per i consigli 

Vallery


----------



## Stiannu

Credo che sia una questione di gusti. A me ad esempio sembra più poetico _Tutta la notte_ (senza il _per_), perché mi suona meno familiare; ma dipende dalle persone e dalle abitudini...


----------



## cunegonde

Sarà che a me la poesia piace ermetica e quindi il più sintetica possibile, comunque io opterei per la frase senza il -per- e magari anche senza il -la-

Tutta notte han tremato gli alberi


----------



## vallery

Stiannu said:


> Credo che sia una questione di gusti. A me ad esempio sembra più poetico _Tutta la notte_ (senza il _per_), perché mi suona meno familiare; ma dipende dalle persone e dalle abitudini...


    Ciao Stiannu 
  Anche a me sembra più poetico e mi piace di più senza_ per_ , ma forse perché traduco la frase dall’italiano al russo o viceversa…In russo _per_ in suddetta frase non potrebbe esistere.  Però, _per_, secondo me, accentua la durata  del tempo… Nel senso,  dire _per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi _non è proprio la stessa cosa che _tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi. _
  Primo verso suona più forte…accentua che _per _moltissimo tempo, _per_ una notte intera e  _ancora_ un po’ in più  _hanno tremato gli alberi_…


----------



## vallery

cunegonde said:


> Sarà che a me la poesia piace ermetica e quindi il più sintetica possibile, comunque io opterei per la frase senza il -per- e magari anche senza il -la-
> 
> Tutta notte han tremato gli alberi


 

Ciao cunegonde 

Grazie per la tua opinione, ma la frase non mi suona bene senza _la…._


----------



## silver frog

vallery said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Quale frase suona meglio (in una poesia)?
> 
> Per tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.
> 
> Tutta la notte hanno tremato gli alberi.



Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che queste frasi sono scorrete. Sono corrette in italiano, incluso il tempo verbale.

Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto poetico, molto dipende dal resto della poesia. Che metrica stai usando? Segui delle rime? 

La poesia non è data da una frase ma dall'insieme. 

Così a pelle ti direi che la prima frase ha un po' più di "potenziale" poetico della seconda, per via dell'inversione. Ma tutto dipende da come la userai col resto della poesia.


----------



## vallery

silver frog said:


> Non sono d'accordo con chi dice che queste frasi sono scorrete. Sono corrette in italiano, incluso il tempo verbale.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aspetto poetico, molto dipende dal resto della poesia. Che metrica stai usando? Segui delle rime?
> 
> La poesia non è data da una frase ma dall'insieme.
> 
> Così a pelle ti direi che la prima frase ha un po' più di "potenziale" poetico della seconda, per via dell'inversione. Ma tutto dipende da come la userai col resto della poesia.




Ciao silver frog 

Intera poesia l'ho scritta sopra. Te la riscrivo:

Gli alberi

_Per_ tutta la notte 
hanno tremato gli alberi.
Il vento, quando è stanco 
di soffiare sul mondo, si rifugia 
fra le loro chiome e le accarezza.


  Vallery

ps. ho cancellato una sola parola: _loro
_


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Tutta la notte 
 tremarono gli alberi.
 Il vento stanco 
 di soffiare sul mondo 
si rifugia fra le chiome 
e le accarezza.

Che ne dici?


----------



## vallery

Nokta Ombro said:


> Tutta la notte
> tremarono gli alberi.
> Il vento stanco
> di soffiare sul mondo
> si rifugia fra le chiome
> e le accarezza.
> 
> Che ne dici?



Mi piace. 

E' solo che non riesco a eliminare_ quando è_...


----------



## cunegonde

Ciao Vallery 

Niente paura, è questione di gusti.

Comunque sono d'accordo con te sulla faccenda del "quando è": senza, il concetto della poesia cambia radicalmente e mi sembra che ne esca anche un po' banalizzato.

E se invertissi semplicemente l'ordine delle parole e dicessi "quando il vento è stanco di soffiare sul mondo"?


----------



## Corsicum

cunegonde said:


> ..anche senza il -la-
> Tutta notte han tremato gli alberi


_Tutta notte / tutta la notte_
Ludovico Ariosto - Orlando furioso
Canto 28
_che scender non ne vuol per tutta notte._
_stato a cavallo tutta notte sei._
_che tutta notte hai cavalcato a caccia._
_chi tutta notte fu quel sì gagliardo_
Canto 32
_non può dormir di tutta notte un'ora_
_andò sbuffando tutta notte in volta_
_fatto star tutta notte si volea:_


----------



## vallery

cunegonde said:


> Ciao Vallery
> 
> Niente paura, è questione di gusti.
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo con te sulla faccenda del "quando è": senza, il concetto della poesia cambia radicalmente e mi sembra che ne esca anche un po' banalizzato.
> 
> E se invertissi semplicemente l'ordine delle parole e dicessi "quando il vento è stanco di soffiare sul mondo"?



La frase da sola mi piace, ma nella poesia non tanto...

Gli alberi

_Per_ tutta la notte 
hanno tremato gli alberi.
Quando il vento è stanco 
di soffiare sul mondo, si rifugia 
fra le chiome e le accarezza.


La sento diversa...Il vento *è* protagonista in questa mia piccola poesiola... Invertendo l'ordine delle parole ( come sopra) lui si sposta in secondo piano...Almeno io sento così...


----------



## cunegonde

Ho capito... Certamente, se la si sposta dall'inizio del verso la parola "vento" risulta meno enfatizzata. Bè, io ci ho provato! 

Trovo davvero interessante vedere le persone confrontarsi con questi problemi di lingua e sensibilità poetica, poi è l'autore a dover prediligere una forma piuttosto che un'altra a seconda del suo senso di logica e di musicalità...

Corsicum, mi fa molto piacere vedere che Ariosto aveva i miei stessi gusti in fatto di poesie... di sicuro lui era più dotato di me! 

Chiome canute
di pini ed altri alberi
spazzolate da un gelido vento
si ornano e ballano 
al ritmo del suo soffio,
tutta notte, questa notte

Buonanotte a tutti! A Milano nevica!!!


----------



## vallery

cunegonde said:


> Ho capito... Certamente, se la si sposta dall'inizio del verso la parola "vento" risulta meno enfatizzata. Bè, io ci ho provato!
> 
> Trovo davvero interessante vedere le persone confrontarsi con questi problemi di lingua e sensibilità poetica, poi è l'autore a dover prediligere una forma piuttosto che un'altra a seconda del suo senso di logica e di musicalità...
> 
> Corsicum, mi fa molto piacere vedere che Ariosto aveva i miei stessi gusti in fatto di poesie... di sicuro lui era più dotato di me!
> 
> Chiome canute
> di pini ed altri alberi
> spazzolate da un gelido vento
> si ornano e ballano
> al ritmo del suo soffio,
> tutta notte, questa notte
> 
> Buonanotte a tutti! A Milano nevica!!!




Bella tua poesia!


----------

